# Day 8 scan Could i see an improvement?



## moomoo1 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm feeling quite low, I had my day 8 scan yesterday and had 1 x 16 and 2 x 10 on my right.  On my left i had lots below ten.

I have now gone from 225 to 300 on the gonal f.  I just wanted to know if anyone had seen a good improvement in the two days between their scans.  

I'm on short protocol this time.  Last time I was on the long protocol and got 19 follies and ten eggs.  2 X Transfer and 1 dd. 

My fsh this time was better at 6.0 so i just don't understand why this has happenned.

i would love any advise Please!!!

Moomoo


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hey moomoo,

Just wanted to say that I have been in similar position in the past but I am now on 300 Gonal F and my follies are growing quickly. How long are you stimming for before ER? It really does depend on how long you will be stimming for past the 8 days but you should be fine, grow follies grow!!!!
Good Luck
x


----------



## moomoo1 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been given today and tomorrow morning for them to grow.  Then they are going to consider cancelling.  My er is/was due 4th oct.  I was just in shock really as Id gone in thinking it was a routine scan.

Moo


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Bless you, I know what thats like!! My last go in March ended up with them cancelling and I was gutted, they converted to IUI but the follicles still wereso small there was pretty much no hope. However this time my follies are growing really well, (on gonal F this time 300 instead of menopur like last time) so I will keep my fingers crossed for you! This IVF game comes with no guarantees does it? One cycle everything is great and the next things just dont go as planned but I definately wouldnt give up hope.
If your ER isnt till 4th October then you still have ages to go to let them grow and mine grew 10mm in 5 days so I am very hopeful for you!!!
Lots of luck,

xx


----------

